# give just salt a run or melafix too?



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

all right out of 100 pics the one below was the only one that turned out these guys are pretty active! lol! Anyway the pic below if you look hard enough you can see he's got a white blotch over his back forward of his dorsal fin and on his fins and all the others fins have the usual splits and nips but flat out also look a bit rotten, and the cherry on the sunday they all have "loose skin" hanging from their bottom lips. Now their temperment isn't influenced they're all over the tank like they've been there forever when in reality I just got them friday however these issues need to be taken care of for their health obviously and really their fins and mouths look like sh*t for a lack of better terms. So by what I've described and the pic below should I just give salt a run for a bit or should I do both salt and melafix? I'm also going to do prazipro as well simply because I do it with all new fish.
thanks in advance


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd go with the salt, keep the water quality up and they should heal up in no time

daz


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

First off let me ask you this...

how long does the tank been running
what is your water parameter
how big is the tank
do he have any tank mates
how often you maintain and water change

Base on the picture the he look like he has either a_* fungus or ick *_on him...meaning your water are bad. The fin are slip up like that, that would be a _*fin rot,*_ it also created by bad water.

give us more information.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

the water parms are fine,55g tank, they've looked this way since I've got them friday out of the box from aqua scape but I've only added salt so far. This was actually my manny's tank cause I had a beed on a 90 for them but that new tank litterally fell through so I was forced to relocate my manny and put these guys in here the tanks has been running for I don't know how long. All my tanks get maintenanced very frequently, vacumed every wed and sun day with a 30% water changed done on sunday and I usually end up replacing 10g durring wed. vacume. Point being my tanks are pristine and I received the fish this way and I wasn't sure if salt would be good enough by itself for this..


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

could be slight ammonia burn ? from the transit, if it was my fish i would treat with slightly increased temp's and salt

keep us updated

daz


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

good deal thanks for the replys, I also have some of that jungle buddies ick tablets and fungus tabs but I think I read on here its not good to put those products in P's tank......correct?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Here's some better pics of what the my 1 tern looks like, the others bodies look just fine however their dorsal and tail fins need some work and they have about 1/8th the amount of mouth rot/fugus this guy does. But this guy has about an 1/8th the energy the other 2 do, hes swimming fine but pretty much marking time in one spot while the other 2 cruise the tank. I've added salt 1tbsp per 10gal and I did throw in some melafix at the rec. dosage, and the prazipro went in as well. I was also contemplating running to the store to get some pirmafix as well but I think we may just see how this pans out. So yeah my 55 now became 1 big hospital tank being they all have a little something that needs repair, I raised the temp, cut off the powerhead, and cut out the lights. The only thing I didn't re-dose was BWE do you think I should to aid the "comfort"?


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd raise temp to 82 add predissolved aquarium salt (1 tablespoon for every 10 gal)...but you can also add melafix and/or pimafix since it doesn't harm your biological filter and the fish...looks to me like a typical transport issue, it should heal in one week with salt and raised temp.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

that piraya looks a bit rough in the 2nd pic, unsure if its a fungus as my P's have never had it, but i've found that most things heal if the waters in good condition

daz


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

yeah we'll give it some time. I remember when I got my manny his fins were pretty screwed and the regenerated beautifully in about 10 days. I also noticed where the crap isn't all over him he's carrying a bit of a darker color to him the other two are a bit lighter but they're all the same size....I doubt its anything of any significance just noting it. One thing I didn't do simply cause I didn't know better until I just read it is I just put the salt in the tank I didn't disolve it 1st....is that going to be a problem or is it just going to delay circulation through out the tank?


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

it should be ok, its better to dissolve in a bucket etc.. then add to your tank

daz


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

could whatever the hell he has spread and worsen the condition of the other 2 that aren't near as bad? I didn't think about whether this stuff is contagious or not....maybe I should pull him and put him in the 10g hos. tank...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

up temp salt and melafix and wateer changes


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

well its a sad morning, he didn't make the night I woke up this morning and he was stuck to the filter now I'm down to two. Whatever he had must have allready been too far gone. The other 2 seem to be same ol same ol, the condition hasn't worsened on them. For the hell of it I did another water test this morning simply because my water is typically always crystal clear and this morn. its a bit foggy; the results were 0,0,and 20ppm so now I have no idea whats fogging up my tank....the salt maybe? But on the other hand I wonder if there is an internal prob. with my guys as well I found a regurgitated worm in there is morning 1 of them ate it yesterday morning and this morning it was stuck to the filter. This also happened saturday morning after I gave them a worm friday evening. I don't know I'm confused on that one. Should I step up daily water changes of say 25% until these guys heal up? Could there be anything else in the water thats deadly or that could hinder their recovery that I should test for besides amonia,nitrites,nitrates and ph level?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry to hear he didnt make it man


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

its not all a bad situation, the initial plan was for them to go in a 90 for a 30g per fish spread but the guy I was getting it from litterally dropped it while trying to move it and I had to put these guys in a 55g so losing the one made things a little more comfortable for the other 2 but yes all in all I hate to lose a Piranha. I should have examined them a bit closer when I got them in the mail on friday...its a little upsetting from a financial perspective as well that he didn't last 48hrs with whatever he came with.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

Wierd, I'm having the same problems with the oscars and EBJD's I got from Aquascape. The male EB got it bad to start, now there's a small spot on one of my Oscars. Currently treating with Pimafix, Melafix, salt and increased temperatures. Let me know how it works out for you..and I will do the same.

Ian


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Thislilfishy said:


> Wierd, I'm having the same problems with the oscars and EBJD's I got from Aquascape. The male EB got it bad to start, now there's a small spot on one of my Oscars. Currently treating with Pimafix, Melafix, salt and increased temperatures. Let me know how it works out for you..and I will do the same.
> 
> Ian


that particular tern was too far gone and I also didn't examine well enough the 1st day I got him so an entire day passed before I introduced meds so possibly my slow reaction time aided in him passing as well. My other 2 had some of the same problems not as bad and I pulled them and have them separated each in their own 10g hospital tank and there's salt, melafix and primafix in each. 1 is doing exceptionally well and the other is making progress just not as rapid as the other but I'm pretty confident they'll pull through.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm....I'm worried. I really don't want to loose any of these fish. The Oscar has stayed the same with a small spot of fungus. The JD had a large spot on one pect fin, but that's gone now. Unfortunately there are several large spots on his gill plates that don't seem to be changin. I have been treating since Sunday night. I will switch to maracyn if this gets worse immediately or if not completely cured by this comming sunday. I really don't want to do this, as I will then need to treat my large tank...filters will be screwed!

Ian


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

you still have them in the large tank? I had mine still in their 55g but I got sick of dosing that much water and like you were getting at I didn't want anything else in the tank to possibly carry it and then spread it or prevent them from healing up. I'm not even positive if fungus, ick, rot and anything else is contagious or not but I'm treating it like it is....better to be safe then sorry. Hope things turn out for you I don't have any experience with maracyn so I don't have an opinion on that so you'll have to let me know if it works/worked better than primafix and melafix.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> you still have them in the large tank? I had mine still in their 55g but I got sick of dosing that much water and like you were getting at I didn't want anything else in the tank to possibly carry it and then spread it or prevent them from healing up. I'm not even positive if fungus, ick, rot and anything else is contagious or not but I'm treating it like it is....better to be safe then sorry. Hope things turn out for you I don't have any experience with maracyn so I don't have an opinion on that so you'll have to let me know if it works/worked better than primafix and melafix.


LOL! Yeah trust me, I didn't want to treat 155 gallons! Unfortunately the fungus has spread to enough fish that I can't get them all in my 20gal hospital tank. That would be certain death for all of them. The fungus has spread to one of my blue phantom plecs now. Switching to maracyn+ tonight or possibly clout. Going to get some pics I hope tonight....if I can I will post them to see what the others think.

I know for a fact that Ich is contagious, I am not sure that fungus is, but what I have is apparently contagious.

Ian


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Wat is your temp at? Can you post pics to update their condition?


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

Current temp holding at 85 degrees, currently at approx 1 heaping tspn/5gallons sea salt, full treatment of Pimafix & Melafix everyday since last Sunday night, alternating: Pimafix treatment at night, Melafix treatment in the morning. It appears the cotton like growths have changed to almost ulcer like growths on the gill plates, and a small spot or two on the body. The oscar has a small spot on the body that has remained unchanged, and the pleco has a small spot on his head, that 'appears' to be getting better. Hard to tell at this point. I've decided on holding off on the maracyn for a day or two more. All fish are active and eating well which is why the delay on treating with an anti-biotic which will destroy my filters. Soon as I get some money together I will be purchasing a uv filter to prevent this happening again....not rushing as it won't cure my fish anyhow. Will 'attempt' to photo the JD (the worse effected) but they are still quite shy. Probably just net him and photo.

Ian

EDIT: And now that I have totally hi-jacked jesters thread, I will continue on my own thread with photos when I get them.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

its all good kind of killing 2 birds with one stone being the topic is basically the same. IN the mean time like for my case where the tern tank is now empty (of fish not water)is there something out there that I can put in the water after I do a water change to kill all of this crap so they don't get it again when I reintroduce them? Without killing all my bacteria? I thought about that fungus and ick clear product but I've used that before and its a bitch to get that green/blue color off of things and I'd have to pretty much do a 100% water change as well to get it out of the water, but if thats the only option to sterilize that tank of this then I guess I'll have to do it.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

The only thing I know of is a UV filter. They aren't cheap but I have one on order from EBAY. I've dealt with Ick in the past (another tank and different fish..many years ago), and now this. I DO NOT want to go through this again, and the UV filters seem to be the best (if expensive) preventative. It's not fool proof, but seems pretty effective.

I've attempted to get pictures of this, but my camera is not effective, all I'm getting is really clear pictures of very nice fish, unfortunately the fungus can't be seen in the photo.









Ian


----------

